# Reutilizar altavoces de cadena HiFi



## oskarl (Sep 20, 2007)

No tengo *NI IDEA * de electrónica, y por eso necesito vuestra ayuda.

Tengo unos *altavoces* de una cadena HiFi que se rompio, pero los altavoces siguen funcionando. Los cables que llevan no tienen clavija, se conectaban directamente a la cadena. Me gustaria poder utilizarlos poniendoles algun tipo de clavija [no se si jack o rca], *para poder conectarlos a distintos aparatos con salida de audio*, como por ejemplo: portatil, mp3, Discman, etc. Me gustaria que se conservara la salida estéreo.

¿Funcionará  solo con colocarles las clavijas a los cables, o deberia hacer algo más? 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## flara (Sep 20, 2007)

Hola, terminal puedes ponerle el que quieras incluso ponerle uno y hacer el adaptador que quieras para tener todos los tipos de conexiones.

En cuanto a lo de conectar los altavoces directamente al portatil, mpe, discman etc estos aparatos no tienen potencia suficiente y con casi toda seguridad se va a escuchar muy bajo deberias hacert o comprar un amplificador adecuado a esos altavoces conectar el portatil mp3 etc al el amplificador y la salida del amplificador a los altavoces.


----------



## SPACE BOY (Sep 22, 2007)

oskar comprendo tu situacion pero ten encuenta lo que te dijo flara tenes q elaborar un amplificador de potencia, si queres mas potencia como para que tu techo vuele, busca en el site map o mejor dicho mapa de sitio encontraras mas de lo q imaginas.
ah con respecto al tipo de clavija busca el mas barato de tu pais ademas mejor si utilizas clavijas estereo si es q tu equipo de ese modo


SALUDOS.


----------



## oskarl (Sep 24, 2007)

muchas gracias por los consejos! no se aun si probare a realizar mi propio amplificador, o acabare comprandome uno  ahora toca informaciónrmarse bien de todo lo que necesito y no equivocarme en el intento. 

Muy amables! 1Saludo!


----------



## oskarl (Sep 26, 2007)

He mirado las caracteristicas de los altavoces, y no es mucho lo que he encontrado.

Son Philips:
- Impedancia 6 Ohm
- FB 56/20 [No se que significa esto]
- y numeros de serie y esas cosas

¿Que caracteristicas necesito para mi amplificador? ¿Tengo que averiguar algun dato mas? Gracias


----------



## hernandez2009 (Nov 24, 2009)

en los altavoces de ordenador, lo tipico uno con control de volumen y apagado y el otro sin nada, traen amplificador incluido, por lo que si tienes unos sin usar utilza esos


----------

